# PubMed- Effects of berberine on rat jejunal motility.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Effects of berberine on rat jejunal motility.*

J Pharm Pharmacol. 2013 May;65(5):734-44

Authors: Chen DP, Xiong YJ, Lv BC, Liu FF, Wang L, Tang ZY, Lin Y

Abstract
OBJECTIVES: The aim of the study was to evaluate berberine-induced bidirectional regulation on the contractility of jejunum.
METHODS: Different low and high contractile states of isolated jejunal segment from rat were established to investigate the effects of berberine.
KEY FINDINGS: Stimulatory effects on jejunal segment were exerted by berberine in six low contractile states and inhibitory effects were produced on jejunal segment in six high contractile states. The effects of berberine on myosin light chain kinase (MLCK) mRNA expression, MLCK protein content, and myosin phosphorylation in jejunum were also bidirectional. Bidirectional regulation was not observed in the presence of tetrodotoxin. No regulatory effects of berberine on jejunal contractility were observed in the presence of verapamil. The stimulatory effects of berberine on jejunal contractility were blocked by atropine. The inhibitory effects of berberine on jejunal contractility were abolished by phentolamine, propranolol and L-NG-nitro-arginine, respectively.
CONCLUSIONS: Berberine-induced bidirectional regulation needed the presence of the enteric nervous system, and depended on the influx of extracellular Ca(2+) , related to the cholinergic system while jejunum was in low contractile states, and related to the adrenergic system and nitric oxide relaxing mechanism while jejunum was in high contractile states. The results suggested the potential clinical implication of berberine for alternating-type irritable bowel syndrome.

PMID: 23600391 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

